# Campers not welcome in the New Forest



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/news/4859853.Call_to_shut_forest_campsites_backed/

The New Forest Authority wants to close 3 campsites in the New Forest despite the income they genersate for the area. It is part of a master plan to curtail access to the New Forest except to the elite.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well atleast they propose to re locate the sites and make easier access tfor the disabled.

DAve p


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

rayc said:


> ...........except to the elite.


I'm not sure I follow the reference - is that about improving bridleways?

Mike


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

rayc said:


> The New Forest Authority wants to close 3 campsites in the New Forest despite the income they genersate for the area. It is part of a master plan to curtail access to the New Forest except to the elite.


We love the New Forest and it makes an ideal weekend break for us being only 60 miles or so from home.

It does get very busy at peak times, particualy around Lyndhurst and Brockenhurst but the Forest is generally common land and there for all to enjoy.

Hollands Wood (and possibly others) I believe have recently been taken over by the Camping & Caravaning Club who have invested quite a bit of money improving facilities. Wonder what their take on this proposal is?

Maybe the new sites will be in Fawley :lol: , I hear that is very nice and close to the water as well!

If this goes ahead I wonder what you have to do to become part of the 'Elite'?

Mark


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Closing 3 golf courses as well would make this more even-handed. 

Discrimination against campers? 


SD


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The New Forest Authority is fairly new. The link to their web site is below which shows the proposed management strategy of the Forest.
http://www.newforestnpa.gov.uk/

Time will tell what effect their management has on the Forest and access to it. They originally had wide sweeping aims of limiting access to the public which have been rigorously opposed and they have to some degree modified their aims [for now?].


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Jobs for the boys????
Hovis :roll:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

This is a very short sighted approach. People bemoaning the loss of the village shop and the death of villages, this can be blamed on conservation groups who want everything kept in aspic.
I would recommend members to register with the Bournemouth Echo and comment on the situation.
They are ignoring the per capita spend from visitors and the same attitude of short sightedness is the stuimbling block for establishing Aires in the UK.


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

If there going to improve the place i think they should plant some more trees. Always seems to me there are miles and miles of heathland and the trees are few and far between. A few campsites would then get lost in the forest.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

There has been talk in recent years of moving the Hollands Wood campsite further up the Brockenhurst to Lyndhurst Road and on the otherside of the road using the same entrance as the Brockemhurst Show uses. Maybe that is where they are thinking of. 

Motorhomer2


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Well it had to come didn't it?

The writing has been on the wall for years. First campers being restricted to campsites, then the ditch and stake defences everywhere to prevent 'common people' access.
The Forestry Commission has been an elite and narrow minded organisation for many, many years and unliked by many local people trying to make a living in the area.

Now the forest has achieved National Park status the NFA will have a field day, banning everything from kite flying (already done) to cycling (mostly done).

Seems if you want to see the forest you have to be a rich, land owning equestrian.

The Forestry Commission/ NFA appear to have done nothing for ordinary folk, inhabitants or visitors, and what they have done they charge you an arm and leg to use.

Speaking to campsite wardens over the last couple of years, they too are not a happy lot and have seen campers numbers dwindle. And who can wonder when you see the state of some sites that have had no maintenance done on them for years.
Take Ocknell site, an abandoned WW2 airfield, it has an extensive area of concreted surface, formerly aircraft disbursal areas. Over the years they have slowly crumbled leaving potholes so big you could lose an RV in them (exaggeration) but you get my drift. Any worn areas are not repaired but become forbidden no-go zones, despite the sites being closed for maintenance during autumn, wintew and spring.

Especially when you consider that the sites cost the Forestry authorities nothing and the recent price hikes imposed by the C&CC.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

This is a great shame. Two of the sites (Denny Wood and Longbeech) are our favourites and we have been visiting them for what must be 30 years. Strangely the reason why we like them is that the sites, and the area around them, have changed very little if at all during that time. Obviously our ecologically untrained eye has not picked up on the damage that has been caused. 
I couldn't help smiling at one of the proposals of the NPA. They are going to encourage people to use public transport. Doesn't it need to be provided first?


Chris


----------

